# Preservatives



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

I always hear everyone talking about grains and how animals can be allergic which some I do agree with but what about preservatives? Think it's possible for dogs to be allergic to that as well? I know some food have shelf life enouh for two years, it bothers me that maybe a food could sit this long before someone buys it. I know someone who used to work for nutro and said they once say struck load of dogfood sit in a trailer truck for over a year with no climate control what so ever before it was taken to a store to sell. That just grosses me out. What do you guys think?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is one of the biggest reasons why I'm just not a fan of kibble. You just never know what is in the dog food, and for allergy reasons that can create a HUGE dilemma. It doesn't make much sense to me that people immediately point to the protein source in the dog food that is the culprit of the food allergy. To me it makes much more sense to point to a chemical or preservative or additive of some kind in the food first, or a filler source. To feed something that is capable of sitting around for a year or more just doesn't seem healthy to me at all. Think of the things that have preservatives and shelf lives of a year or more for humans....not healthy foods in the slightest bit.


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

Yeah that's why I like my dog food because they used natural preservatives and not chemical. And Dream is doing super good on it, she usually has this pinkish tone to her when she was eating the nutro but that was better then what she looked like on other brands. This new food after two days of eating it she is white and hasn't been scratching at all. I thought she was allergic to chicken but this has chicken and doesn't seemed bothered by it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear that she is doing better!

And it was most likely one of the other ingredients that was causing her to be itchy...what food are you feeding now?


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

Lifes abundance. And honestly as long as she isn't having skin issues I will continue to use it. I can't afford 600.00 vet bills every 6 months or less.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Everyone really does just need to feed whatever works best for their dog and what they can feel most comfortable with, that is what it comes down to. So I say if she is doing good on it, stick with it :wink:


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I bet dogs could be allergic to preservatives, doesn't seem impossible, with all the s**t they put in kibble!

I heard that brands sold in grocery stores (Kibbles 'N Bits, Gravy Train, Pedigree, etc.) are required to have enough preservatives to last for *7 years*.


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

Eeeeewwwwwwwww that makes me sick. Who would feed their animal something like that if they really knew how long it had been sitting. Ssssooooooo gross.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

I know; it's horrible.

I wish more people knew the horrors of low quality commercial dog food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

rawfeederr said:


> i bet dogs could be allergic to preservatives, doesn't seem impossible, with all the s**t they put in kibble!
> 
> I heard that brands sold in grocery stores (kibbles 'n bits, gravy train, pedigree, etc.) are required to have enough preservatives to last for *7 years*.


hummmmmmmmm,,,,,moderators!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> hummmmmmmmm,,,,,moderators!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


What???????


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> What???????


Haha...I think someone's feeling an attack on kibble-feeders.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> hummmmmmmmm,,,,,moderators!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dogtrainer1507 (Feb 7, 2010)

This is about preservatives on kibble and I posted it and I see anything wrong with anything anyone has posted everyone is talking about how long preservatives can make a food last or if you think there is a possibility of allergies from said preservatives.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Chemical preservatives suck!!! :wink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

rawfeederr said:


> I know; it's horrible.
> 
> I wish more people knew the horrors of low quality commercial dog food.


It doesn't help any that many vets recommend Purina or Hills and many dog owners don't bother to do any research.

Natural preservatives are much better than artificial / chemical and dogs do better on everything natural.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> It doesn't help any that many vets recommend Purina or Hills and many dog owners don't bother to do any research.
> 
> Natural preservatives are much better than artificial / chemical and dogs do better on everything natural.


Yep. :/ My old vet pushed Purina Pro Plan, even though I TOLD him my dog has mild corn allergies, AND that he did not do well on it when I tried to feed it a few years back.


----------

